# Glass Car



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

I found this glass car and I am trying to date it/ find out its purpose. The car has no writing on it.


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

Side:


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

Bottom:


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

Side:


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

Front:


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

Back:


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello Miss Destiny,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for showing us your candy container. It's from the Thirties or Forties.




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice car.[] 
 Here are a few of mine -- A Plane "Spirit  of America"  and my glass tank. I dug them both.


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh WOW! That is so cool Thank you both!  I love your items as well! Oh and I love those skulls  What area were these made in?


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh wait answered my own question lol  I dug this up in my own yard!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MissDestiny
> 
> Oh WOW! That is so cool Thank you both!  I love your items as well! Oh and I love those skulls  What area were these made in?


 

 Well god made the skulls [] My tank has no markings but it might be from the same place that surfs  plane is from. I have no clue where the plane was made.Hopefully in the good ole US of A []

   I dug the tank when I was 16.


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello Miss Destiny,
> 
> ...


 Most likely they were made in P.A. they put out the most Candy Containers.


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah I am 17 and new to this but it all fascinates me so much! I love your finds! I live in a small town in North Carolina and everything I have found so far has been from my own yard/ creek. I have found anything from bottles/ china/ and pots  I love doing this though!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Destiny. Your enthusiasm is contagious, I feel almost giddy myself from reading your posts. Please stay with us and post your finds. 

 So far you have been given excellent information, that is to be expected here. The candy containers are a wonderful collection, you probably won't dig very many but they are real conversation starters. Enjoy the collecting hobby, it can be a lifetime pleasure.


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you! I do tend to get a little excited  I just love doing this because when you find them it is like having a piece of history in your hands. This find is really interesting. Thank you all for welcoming me here. This really is a great website! I have alot of finds I plan to post just as soon as I take pictures! Thanks again!


----------



## glass man (Jun 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Nice car.[]
> Here are a few of mine -- A Plane "Spirit  of America"  and my glass tank. I dug them both.
> ...


----------



## glass man (Jun 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MissDestiny
> 
> Side:


 


 NICE!!! Jamie


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 16, 2013)

MY DUG TANK


----------

